# CHENGDU | Huanqiuhui WE City | 200m | 41 fl | U/C



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's a 200m tall building currently under construction in the centre of Chengdu.
It is located right adjacent to the Chengdu 280m high Chengdu ICC that just recently completed
The architect of the project is Benoy and the developers are Hongkong Land and KWG Group.

Here's two articles on the project in English of the websites of Benoy and Hongkong Land respectively.








Benoy congratulates Hongkong Land and KWG Group on Chengdu Huanqiuhui WE City project launch | News


Benoy warmly congratulates Hongkong Land and KWG Group on the official launch of the Chengdu Huanqiuhui WE City project. Benoy provided architectural services for the project, which is slated to be completed in 2023. WE City is a commercial complex development located in a prime location of | Benoy




www.benoy.com









Hongkong Land







www.hkland.com





Here is it's specific thread on Gaoloumi





成都环球汇|200米×2|42层|41层|149.95米|35层|148.1米|29层|部分封顶 - 第7页 - 200米级别 - 高楼迷摩天族


成都环球汇|200米×2|42层|41层|149.95米|35层|148.1米|29层|部分封顶 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc





There are some schematic plans and design renders in this Chinese website which states that the 200m Tower has 41 floors above ground.


成都攀环球汇WeCity 商业综合体项目.rar



Here are two large renders.

















Here is a cropped photo from march this year of the Chengdu ICC. On the far left of the photo, there's the green scaffolding covering the Huanqiuhui Tower. Construction is well underway and has progressed since this march photo update.








成都环贸ICD by Matthew·马 on 500px.com


----------

